# /dev/ttyACM0 not being created [Solved]

## rolypoly

Hi,

I'm trying to get my Motorola RAZR V3i working with moto4lin or kmobiletools or any other mobile application for that matter, but I'm really struggling.

Looking at some other posts, it seems that I need the cdc_acm module to be loaded, which should create /dev/ttyACM0 when the phone is plugged in, but it doesn't.

However, the phone does get recognised as a mass storage device, since it has a 512Mb micro SD card in it, which gets mounted automatically from /dev/sda1

Is there a conflict here? Can I olny have one or the other? I'd really like to be able to access it as an additional hard drive AND use one of the mobile sync tools, like kmobiletools as well.

Can anyone offer some suggestions?

Thanks,

Roland.Last edited by rolypoly on Tue Aug 01, 2006 8:34 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Miles

There shouldn't be a conflict. What appears in dmesg when you plugin the phone?

----------

## Miles

You might also want to check out this Google Groups thread.

----------

## rolypoly

Hi Miles,

Here is my dmesg output:

```

idge #02 (-#02) (try 'pci=assign-busses')

Please report the result to linux-kernel to fix this permanently

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCI2._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 6) *11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: Embedded Controller [EC0] (gpe 16) interrupt mode.

ACPI: Power Resource [PFA1] (off)

ACPI: Power Resource [PFA0] (off)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

SCSI subsystem initialized

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: c000-dfff

  MEM window: e0000000-efffffff

  PREFETCH window: a0000000-afffffff

PCI: Bus 3, cardbus bridge: 0000:02:09.0

  IO window: 0000a400-0000a4ff

  IO window: 0000a800-0000a8ff

  PREFETCH window: 90000000-91ffffff

  MEM window: d2000000-d3ffffff

PCI: Bus 7, cardbus bridge: 0000:02:09.1

  IO window: 0000ac00-0000acff

  IO window: 0000b000-0000b0ff

  PREFETCH window: 92000000-93ffffff

  MEM window: d4000000-d5ffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1e.0

  IO window: a000-bfff

  MEM window: d0000000-dfffffff

  PREFETCH window: 90000000-9fffffff

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 11

PCI: setting IRQ 11 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:09.0[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:09.1[B] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

Simple Boot Flag at 0x37 set to 0x1

highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

Initializing Cryptographic API

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered (default)

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

vesafb: ATI Technologies Inc., M9  , 01.00 (OEM: ATI MOBILITY RADEON 9000)

vesafb: VBE version: 2.0

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:572b

vesafb: pmi: set display start = c00c57bf, set palette = c00c580b

vesafb: pmi: ports = c010 c016 c054 c038 c03c c05c c000 c004 c0b0 c0b2 c0b4

vesafb: no monitor limits have been set

vesafb: scrolling: ywrap using protected mode interface, yres_virtual=1536

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

fbsplash: console 0 using theme 'livecd-2006.0'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 0

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xa8000000, mapped to 0xf8880000, using 6144k, total 32768k

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

ACPI: AC Adapter [AC] (on-line)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery present)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT1] (battery absent)

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PBTN]

ACPI: Fan [FAN0] (off)

ACPI: Fan [FAN1] (off)

ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2] C3[C3])

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THZN] (60 C)

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.6[B] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

PNP: No PS/2 controller found. Probing ports directly.

i8042.c: Detected active multiplexing controller, rev 1.1.

serio: i8042 AUX0 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX1 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX2 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX3 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH4: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:1f.1 (0005 -> 0007)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> Link [LNKC] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ICH4: chipset revision 3

ICH4: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0x1100-0x1107, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0x1108-0x110f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

Probing IDE interface ide0...

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input0

hda: IC25N040ATCS05-0, ATA DISK drive

input: DualPoint Stick as /class/input/input1

input: AlpsPS/2 ALPS DualPoint TouchPad as /class/input/input2

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: MATSHITADVD-RAM UJ-820S, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 78140160 sectors (40007 MB) w/7898KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(100)

hda: cache flushes not supported

 hda: hda1 hda2 hda3

hdc: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM DVD-R-RAM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[D] -> Link [LNKH] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 11, io mem 0xf4000000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

usbcore: registered new driver hiddev

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

i2c /dev entries driver

TCP bic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Using IPI Shortcut mode

ACPI wakeup devices:

 LID BAT0 BAT1 PCI2 USB0 USB1 USB2 USB3 MC97  KBC

ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)

ReiserFS: hda3: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: hda3: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hda3: journal params: device hda3, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hda3: checking transaction log (hda3)

ReiserFS: hda3: Using r5 hash to sort names

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 200k freed

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

ieee80211: 802.11 data/management/control stack, git-1.1.7

ieee80211: Copyright (C) 2004-2005 Intel Corporation <jketreno@linux.intel.com>

agpgart: Detected an Intel 855PM Chipset.

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xb0000000

ipw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200/2915 Network Driver, git-1.1.1

ipw2200: Copyright(c) 2003-2006 Intel Corporation

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:04.0[A] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ipw2200: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection

e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.5.10-k2-NAPI

e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2005 Intel Corporation

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

ipw2200: Detected geography ZZM (11 802.11bg channels, 0 802.11a channels)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:09.0[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:02:09.0 [1179:ff10]

Yenta: Using CSCINT to route CSC interrupts to PCI

Yenta: Routing CardBus interrupts to PCI

Yenta TI: socket 0000:02:09.0, mfunc 0x01000222, devctl 0x44

Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x04d0, PCI irq 11

Socket status: 30000006

pcmcia: parent PCI bridge I/O window: 0xa000 - 0xbfff

cs: IO port probe 0xa000-0xbfff: clean.

pcmcia: parent PCI bridge Memory window: 0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff

pcmcia: parent PCI bridge Memory window: 0x90000000 - 0x9fffffff

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] enabled at IRQ 6

PCI: setting IRQ 6 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:08.0[A] -> Link [LNKE] -> GSI 6 (level, low) -> IRQ 6

e100: eth1: e100_probe: addr 0xd0000000, irq 6, MAC addr 00:A0:D1:B0:F1:8E

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.5[B] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.5 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:09.1[B] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:02:09.1 [1179:ff10]

Yenta: Using CSCINT to route CSC interrupts to PCI

Yenta: Routing CardBus interrupts to PCI

Yenta TI: socket 0000:02:09.1, mfunc 0x01000222, devctl 0x44

Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x0418, PCI irq 11

Socket status: 30000006

pcmcia: parent PCI bridge I/O window: 0xa000 - 0xbfff

cs: IO port probe 0xa000-0xbfff: clean.

pcmcia: parent PCI bridge Memory window: 0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff

pcmcia: parent PCI bridge Memory window: 0x90000000 - 0x9fffffff

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 50492 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 48000

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 11, io base 0x00001200

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 11, io base 0x00001220

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> Link [LNKC] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 11, io base 0x00001240

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 4-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 4-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

input: Microsoft Microsoft 3-Button Mouse with IntelliEye(TM) as /class/input/input3

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Microsoft Microsoft 3-Button Mouse with IntelliEye(TM)] on usb-0000:00:1d.2-1

ReiserFS: hda3: Removing [2920944 2923303 0x0 SD]..done

ReiserFS: hda3: There were 1 uncompleted unlinks/truncates. Completed

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'TKIP'

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'CCMP'

Adding 506512k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:506512k

fbsplash: console 1 using theme 'livecd-2006.0'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 1

fbsplash: console 2 using theme 'livecd-2006.0'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 2

fbsplash: console 3 using theme 'livecd-2006.0'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 3

fbsplash: console 4 using theme 'livecd-2006.0'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 4

fbsplash: console 5 using theme 'livecd-2006.0'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 5

fbsplash: console 6 using theme 'livecd-2006.0'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 6

fbsplash: console 7 using theme 'livecd-2006.0'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 7

fbsplash: console 8 using theme 'livecd-2006.0'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 8

fbsplash: console 9 using theme 'livecd-2006.0'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 9

fbsplash: console 10 using theme 'livecd-2006.0'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 10

fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY' taints kernel.

[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 929 MBytes.

[fglrx] module loaded - fglrx 8.26.18 [Jun 22 2006] on minor 0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

[fglrx] Internal AGP support requested, but kernel AGP support active.

[fglrx] Have to use kernel AGP support to avoid conflicts.

[fglrx] AGP detected, AgpState   = 0x1f000217 (hardware caps of chipset)

agpgart: Found an AGP 2.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 4x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 4x mode

[fglrx] AGP enabled,  AgpCommand = 0x1f000314 (selected caps)

[fglrx] total      GART = 67108864

[fglrx] free       GART = 51113984

[fglrx] max single GART = 51113984

[fglrx] total      LFB  = 28307456

[fglrx] free       LFB  = 22016000

[fglrx] max single LFB  = 22016000

[fglrx] total      Inv  = 0

[fglrx] free       Inv  = 0

[fglrx] max single Inv  = 0

[fglrx] total      TIM  = 0

wireshark uses obsolete (PF_INET,SOCK_PACKET)

usbcore: registered new driver cdc_acm

drivers/usb/class/cdc-acm.c: v0.25:USB Abstract Control Model driver for USB modems and ISDN adapters

device eth0 entered promiscuous mode

device lo entered promiscuous mode

device eth0 left promiscuous mode

device lo left promiscuous mode

device eth0 entered promiscuous mode

device eth0 left promiscuous mode

e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.5.10-k2-NAPI

e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2005 Intel Corporation

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:08.0[A] -> Link [LNKE] -> GSI 6 (level, low) -> IRQ 6

e100: eth0: e100_probe: addr 0xd0000000, irq 6, MAC addr 00:A0:D1:B0:F1:8E

ipw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200/2915 Network Driver, git-1.1.1

ipw2200: Copyright(c) 2003-2006 Intel Corporation

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:04.0[A] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ipw2200: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection

ipw2200: Detected geography ZZM (11 802.11bg channels, 0 802.11a channels)

usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 2-1: configuration #1 chosen from 2 choices

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

scsi0 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 2

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

  Vendor: Motorola  Model: Motorola Phone    Rev: 2.31

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 02

SCSI device sda: 990977 512-byte hdwr sectors (507 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 0b 00 00 08

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

SCSI device sda: 990977 512-byte hdwr sectors (507 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 0b 00 00 08

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

 sda: sda1

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi removable disk sda

usb-storage: device scan complete

UDF-fs: No partition found (1)

Unable to identify CD-ROM format.

usb 2-1: USB disconnect, address 2

 0:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device

```

And here is lsmod:

```

Module                  Size  Used by

usb_storage            38020  0

arc4                    1728  3

ipw2200                97276  0

e100                   30916  0

mii                     4800  1 e100

cdc_acm                11744  0

fglrx                 384556  8

snd_pcm_oss            19936  0

snd_mixer_oss          15616  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_seq_oss            30848  0

snd_seq_midi_event      6144  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                48080  4 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device          6412  2 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

ieee80211_crypt_ccmp     6656  0

ieee80211_crypt_tkip     9920  3

rtc                     7184  0

uhci_hcd               20232  0

snd_intel8x0           28636  3

yenta_socket           23628  0

snd_ac97_codec         92256  1 snd_intel8x0

rsrc_nonstatic         11072  1 yenta_socket

intel_agp              20764  1

pcmcia_core            33552  2 yenta_socket,rsrc_nonstatic

snd_ac97_bus            1856  1 snd_ac97_codec

snd_pcm                70280  4 snd_pcm_oss,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec

ieee80211              30024  1 ipw2200

snd_timer              19780  3 snd_seq,snd_pcm

ieee80211_crypt         4672  3 ieee80211_crypt_ccmp,ieee80211_crypt_tkip,ieee80211

snd                    44772  13 snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

snd_page_alloc          7688  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm

```

Seems like it's only detecting it as another hard drive eh?

Here is what I get if I try to locate the device entry in /dev

```

spike libGL # ls -l /dev/ttyACM*

ls: /dev/ttyACM*: No such file or directory

spike libGL # ls -l /dev/usb

ls: /dev/usb: No such file or directory

```

I'm still reading through the article you mention on Google Groups...

Roly.

----------

## rolypoly

OK, I think the google groups thread helped, but not directly...

The thread is talking about having two different configs on the phone. This was news to me! So I had a look at:

```

cat /proc/bus/usb/devices

```

And got...

```

<snip>

T:  Bus=02 Lev=01 Prnt=01 Port=00 Cnt=01 Dev#=  3 Spd=12  MxCh= 0

D:  Ver= 1.10 Cls=00(>ifc ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS= 8 #Cfgs=  2

P:  Vendor=22b8 ProdID=4810 Rev= 0.01

S:  Manufacturer=Motorola Inc.

S:  Product=Motorola Phone (V3i)

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=c0 MxPwr=500mA

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 2 Cls=08(stor.) Sub=06 Prot=50 Driver=usb-storage

E:  Ad=01(O) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS=  32 Ivl=0ms

E:  Ad=82(I) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS=  32 Ivl=0ms

C:  #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 2 Atr=c0 MxPwr=100mA

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 2 Cls=08(stor.) Sub=06 Prot=50 Driver=

E:  Ad=01(O) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS=  32 Ivl=0ms

E:  Ad=82(I) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS=  32 Ivl=0ms

<snip>

```

Hmm, Driver=usb-storage eh? Let me check the phone and see if there is a setting on the phone... Sure enough, when connected via usb, the phone either acts as a modem *or* a memory card. Not both at the same time.

A quick change of config, disconnect/reconnect and hey presto I get the correct entry in /dev/ttyACM0 albeit with the wrong permissions for a standard user  :Sad:  But it works for root, so I'm heading in the right direction  :Smile: 

Thanks for your help.

Roly.

----------

## Miles

Glad to hear it's almost working. Bizarre though that it can only act as a USB storage device or modem at any one time.

----------

## rolypoly

Haven't tried the Windows software, that was included with the phone, since I don't use Windows but I can't imagine it will be any different, since it's a setting on the phone.

----------

## wswartzendruber

The Windows software lets you do only one thing (storage, modem, whatever).

----------

## phil_r

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> <snip>
> 
> T:  Bus=02 Lev=01 Prnt=01 Port=00 Cnt=01 Dev#=  3 Spd=12  MxCh= 0
> ...

 

Roly, how did you change it on the phone?  I have a similar issue but can't find the settings  :Sad: 

Phil.

----------

## Miles

 *phil_r wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Roly, how did you change it on the phone?  I have a similar issue but can't find the settings 
> 
> Phil.

 

Is it a setting on the phone, or is it just what driver is loaded when you plug in the phone?

----------

## rolypoly

Sorry for the verrrrrrrrryy long delay in replying.

The setting is on the phone, under the connectivity options. Either set to modem OR memory card, not both.

----------

## bunder

this must be something new to the v3i... my v3(black) "just works".   :Embarassed: 

----------

## rolypoly

Yeah, the v3i has a micro SD slot, in which I had a 512Mb card. Although the v3 has some internal storage, it's not quite the same setup as v3i.

I now have a ROKR Z6  :Smile:  Great phone (and runs linux   :Razz:  ) but I've got issues with that too  :Sad:  Basically, it's got internal storage and a micro SD slot. When I plug it in, no new divices are detected, so I can't mount either of them. On the phone it now has 4 options : Media Sync, Memory Card, Modem or USB Printing. Media Sync is for managing the music via Microsoft Media Player (if you're that way inclined), while Memory Card makes it act like 2 mass storage devices (under windows), Modem acts like, well, a modem and USB Printing is probably for connecting directly to a printer (PICT Bridge?).

Anyway, I've got it setup as a memory card, but not much happens. Think it's probably best to start a new topic rather than carry on with this one...

----------

